# Can you lube a Type F-II?



## Kwayetus (Jan 8, 2010)

K my F-II arrived just today and it's great. Wondering if it's ok to lube it? And with what?

EDIT : I kinda got slower with it than my lubed Rubik's brand because I'm not used to the feel yet. Is that normal?


----------



## LarsN (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, silicone spray.

And yes. Your hands need to get used to the big difference between the two cubes. But if your Rubiks brand is well broken in, you may find that it's better than the F-II. It's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 8, 2010)

Ah so a Rubik's brand can be better than a Type F-II... Thanks


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't have lube, but my type FII hasn't even needed it.


----------



## idpapro (Jan 8, 2010)

NO DON'T LUBE IT IT WILL MELT YOUR CUBE!!!!

(god, sarcasm dosnt transfer well over text!)


----------



## LarsN (Jan 8, 2010)

That's because you forgot the sarcasm tags


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 8, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I don't have lube, but my type FII hasn't even needed it.



Yeah my FII doesn't need it but I just thought if ever it does need...


----------



## idpapro (Jan 8, 2010)

LarsN said:


> That's because you forgot the sarcasm tags



what are the sarcasm tags?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

idpapro said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > That's because you forgot the sarcasm tags
> ...



Something like [sarcasm] at the bottom of your post I think.


----------



## LarsN (Jan 8, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



[sarcasm] text [/sarcasm]

But really, I was just joking. Guess I forgot the [bad humor] tag.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 8, 2010)

You CAN.
It may ruin your cube but you CAN lube it.

Honestly, I don't know.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 8, 2010)

they are already lubed ...


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 8, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> they are already lubed ...



I know...




Kwayetus said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have lube, but my type FII hasn't even needed it.
> ...


----------



## riffz (Jan 8, 2010)

I lubed mine with Jig-a-loo but it didn't really make it any better than with the lube that was already in it. It won't melt like an F-I.


----------



## panyan (Jan 8, 2010)

Kwayetus said:


> oskarasbrink said:
> 
> 
> > they are already lubed ...
> ...



so wait till the one in the cube needs replacing or just wash it out and relube with your stuff


----------



## retr0 (Jan 8, 2010)

From what I've heard, F-IIs don't need lubing at all.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jan 9, 2010)

FIIs come with lubing similar to shock oil. I like using 10wt shock oil on my FII.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but is it a good idea to use CRC Heavy Duty Silicone spray on my f-ii or not? I've had it for about 6 months and I have yet to lube it. I've heard it melts the plastic and makes it slower so I'm nervous to test it.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 28, 2010)

It's fine.

I made a thread with lots of opinions and experiences of people having F-IIs, the trend was more towards "they don't degrade".


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 28, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but is it a good idea to use CRC Heavy Duty Silicone spray on my f-ii or not? I've had it for about 6 months and I have yet to lube it. I've heard it melts the plastic and makes it slower so I'm nervous to test it.



No you can go ahead and lube it. It's the F-I that deteriorates, I heard nothing about the F-II deteriorating.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, thank you for the quick reply. =)


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

Just take the cube apart, spray Silicone Lube or Jigaloo.
Let dry.
Reassemble.
Jizz.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 28, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Just take the cube apart, spray Silicone Lube or Jigaloo.
> Let dry.
> Reassemble.
> *Jizz.*


 
LOL WUT.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 28, 2010)

Alright, I lubed it, this is now the fastest cube I have ever held, it is simply godly. =D


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 28, 2010)

congrats, has your PB improved? The one in your sig is old.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, it is now 31.75, avg5 is 40.12, I haven't been on these forums for awhile, thanks for reminding me to change it.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 29, 2010)

If you wash out the lube it comes with and spray in some CRC, it feels a little more crispy.

EDIT: And it turns better.


----------



## sequencius (Apr 29, 2010)

i lubed my F1 and it didn't "deteriorate".. it's fine. In fact I think it needs to be lubed again..


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 29, 2010)

After a day of cubing with my newly lubed f-II I have noticed it pops ALOT more often. =/ I guess its a good trade off for the increased speed though.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 29, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> After a day of cubing with my newly lubed f-II I have noticed it pops ALOT more often. =/ I guess its a good trade off for the increased speed though.



BS. Tighten each side 1/4 turn until it DOESN'T.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Apr 29, 2010)

a properly adjusted FII should barely ever pop. Also you want to have them equally adjusted to avoid lock ups.


----------



## yockee (Apr 29, 2010)

Kwayetus said:


> K my F-II arrived just today and it's great. Wondering if it's ok to lube it? And with what?
> 
> EDIT : I kinda got slower with it than my lubed Rubik's brand because I'm not used to the feel yet. Is that normal?


Oh my God, YES!!!! For a while, I didn't lube my F2 because of all the things I hear about F's turning into crap after being lubed, but WOW, when I finally lubed it, it became my main cube. I hardly used it before, but now it's amazing. And while we're on the subject, I've been lubing my regular F as well, and that's amazing too. It hasn't become bad or anything. Yes, lube the F2, and only use silicone spray or shock oil. Keep using it, and get used to it. It really is a great cube. I know it's weird switching to DIYs, but you'll get used to it, and never switch back.


----------



## yockee (Apr 29, 2010)

riffz said:


> I lubed mine with Jig-a-loo but it didn't really make it any better than with the lube that was already in it. It won't melt like an F-I.


I lube my F1 all the time and it's much better! No melting yet.


----------



## yockee (Apr 29, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> Alright, I lubed it, this is now the fastest cube I have ever held, it is simply godly. =D


Oh it's fast alright, but before you say fastest, try the C2.


----------



## yockee (Apr 29, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> After a day of cubing with my newly lubed f-II I have noticed it pops ALOT more often. =/ I guess its a good trade off for the increased speed though.


If you adjust it a little, you'll find a spot where it never pops and is still faster than balls mountain. Mine is set perfectly. When I cut a corner, it's like acid cutting through steel. It melts right through.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 29, 2010)

It is possible to quote more than once in a post...


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 29, 2010)

Rayne said:


> It is possible to quote more than once in a post...



Yes. There's a little thing beside the quote button that says Quote (and a little thingy). You press that, and then press the quote button (regular) for another quote and wala! your done.


----------

